# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Εναλλακτική διαδρομή Bakolaz, Nikpet, Ataraxos, Koem

## nikpet

Καλησπέρα.

Όντας πλέον δυο μήνες περίπου στο δίκτυο ένα μήνα περίπου σαν client πάνω στον Alexandro και τώρα έχοντας κάνει ένα bb με τον Bakolaz, ήρθε η ώρα για το επόμενο βήμα...

Είπαμε με τον Ataraxo να κάνουμε ένα bb link μεταξύ μας. (Βέβαια προτού γίνει αυτό θα θέλαμε τη γνώμη σας πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα και αν υπάρχει κάποια καλύτερη πρόταση ευχαρίστως να την ακούσουμε.) Ο Ataraxos είναι ήδη συνδεδεμένος πάνω στον Koem σαν client. Ήδη έχουμε διαπιστώσει πως έχουμε καθαρή οπτική επαφή με τον Ataraxo. Το bb link θα γίνει με την προϋπόθεση που γίνει και από εκείνη την πλευρά μεταξύ των Koem - Ataraxos bb.

Πιστεύω πως αυτό το link θα αποφορτίσει λιγάκι το ήδη βεβαρημένο Link μεταξύ Alexandroy- spirosco και θα μπορούμε να βγαίνουμε πιο εύκολα προς το Νότο.

Κάνοντας ένα tracert αυτή τη στιγμή από μένα κάνει ολόκληρο κύκλο μέχρι να φτάσει εκεί...




> Tracing route to 10.42.43.65 over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
> 1 15 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-nikpet.bakolaz.awmn [10.37.58.73]
> 2 8 ms 10 ms 6 ms gw-bakolaz.dermanis.awmn [10.37.58.68]
> 3 12 ms 18 ms 8 ms gw-dermanis.jabarlee.awmn [10.37.57.65]
> 4 56 ms 29 ms 56 ms gw-jabarlee.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.201]
> 5 99 ms 45 ms 40 ms gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn [10.34.61.220]
> 6 265 ms 322 ms 311 ms gw-spirosco.mauve.awmn [10.17.119.206]
> 7 * 137 ms * 10.42.43.65
> ...


Ενώ κάνοντας αυτό το link τα hops θα μειωθούν κατά πολύ και θα έχουμε και μία εναλλακτική του link Alexandroy- spirosco.

Θα ήθελα από τους ενδιαφερόμενους να τοποθετηθούν πάνω στο θέμα...

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## koem

Χρήστο, είμαι σύμφωνος για το link αυτό. Θα βοηθήσει πολύ την κατάσταση. Αυτή την περίοδο είμαι σε φάση αναδιοργάνωσης του κόμβου και δοκιμών, με βασική αιτία το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω με το routing και τον αυξανόμενο θόρυβο που με δυσκολεύει προς Αιγάλεω.

Στην επόμενη μου επίσκεψη στην Αθήνα θα δοκιμάσουμε τη σύνδεση μου με MauVe με τα LANCOM μας. Mε τον GRGS δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει γιατί αντιμετωπίζω πολλά προβλήματα κυρίως στο routing. Πρόβλημα υπάρχει επίσης και με το link με τον Manolis-1057 και παρόλο που το παιδέψαμε πολύ με τον jabarlee, δεν βγάλαμε προς το παρόν άκρη. Έχω επίσης υποσχεθεί ένα bb link με Nantino και τέλος το link με Ataraxos φαίνεται αρκετά ελπιδοφόρο.

Περιμένω νεότερα...

----------


## jabarlee

Νομίζω ότι η θέση του nikpet είναι πολύ καλή για να δημιουργηθεί μια τέτοια εναλλακτική διαδρομή.

Αυτό που με ανυσηχεί όμως είναι το τι θα γίνει στον κόμβο του Koem:

Νομίζω ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να έχεις πάνω από 3 bb links, γιατί από εκεί και πέρα απαιτεί να είσαι συνέχεια από πάνω, κάτι που αυτή την περίοδο δεν μπορείς να κάνεις.
Επίσης νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να βρεις σχετικά κοντινά Links. O Μανώλης από τη μεριά του δεν έχει πολύ θόρυβο (βέβαια δεν έχει και καλή κεραία), αλλά μου φαίνεται παράξενο ότι έστω απο τη μεριά σου τα πράγματα δεν είναι καλά.
Σαν σχεδιασμό, θεωρώ ότι θα βόλευε πολύ να υπάρχει αυτό το link, αλλά και ένα με το οποίο θα συνεχίσεις προς nikpet. αν όμως ακόμα θες να έχεις με nantito, mauve και grgs, δεν νομίζω ότι θα λειτουργήσει τίποτα.

Όπως και να έχει, εγώ θα προσπαθήσω να βρω feeder για να βάλουμε ένα πιάτο στον Μανώλη, ακόμα και αν τελικά δεν βγάλουμε το Link

----------


## Billgout

Μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε κάτι;;;;;;;  ::  βγαινω μέσω Acinonyx- Alexandros και υπάρχει διάθεση για 2o iface...... αν είναι let me know. Χαϊδάρι City...... 

To έχω ξαναπεί βέβαια αλλα νομίζω ότι μπορω να κάνω μια εναλλάκτικη από βορρα μέχρι Κέντρο ή και πιο νότια, για να ελαφρώσει ο spirosco απο τα πακετα του Βορρά....

ΥΓ.
Παιζει AP (awmn_516-Billgout) για δοκιμές...... απλα ξεχασα να βγάλω το Mac Filtering  ::  , που μπήκε χθες για κάποιο παληκάρι που δε λεει να εμφανιστεί  ::

----------


## MAuVE

O koem μου είπε ότι σκέφτεται να διακόψει ένα από τα δύο λινκς (με GRGS ή εμένα) για να μπορέσει να δουλέψει το routing του.

Σε περίπτωση που γίνει το δεύτερο, απελευθερώνεται σε μένα ένα interface. 

Παράλληλα, περιμένω να δω αν/πως θα προχωρήσει ο gekoum.

Στο awmn_280_2k4 βρήκα να συνδέεται ο Luminus. 
Μετά την πρόσφατη βελτίωση spirosco- B52 δεν νομίζω ότι έχει μεγάλη πρακτική σημασία άλλος ένας δρόμος από εδώ προς Αιγάλεω.

Δείτε αν κάτι από τα παραπάνω ταιριάζει στο σχεδιασμό σας.

----------


## paravoid

Στο σχεδιασμό πάρτε υπόψιν και την ζεύξη nikpet-MAuVE - αν φυσικά είστε σύμφωνοι και οι 2 εμπλεκόμενοι  :: 
Για μένα θα βοηθήσει περισσότερο από κάθε άλλη πιθανή.

----------


## bakolaz

> Στο σχεδιασμό πάρτε υπόψιν και την ζεύξη nikpet-MAuVE - αν φυσικά είστε σύμφωνοι και οι 2 εμπλεκόμενοι 
> Για μένα θα βοηθήσει περισσότερο από κάθε άλλη πιθανή.


Συμφωνώ με τον Paravoid και αυτή είναι και η δική μου πρόταση. Πιο συγκεκριμένα προτείνω σε πρώτο βαθμό link με Mauve και link με Manolis ή Jacobs. Αυτό νομίζω πως θα εξυπηρετούσε περισσότερο τα πράγματα.
Η θέση του nikpet είναι εξαιρετική και θα πρέπει να μελετηθεί πολύ καλά τι εξυπηρετεί το δίκτυο.
Το λινκ με Ataraxo θα εξυπηρετεί μεν , αλλά με κάποιες προυποθέσεις.

----------


## nikpet

Χαίρομαι που υπήρξε ανταπόκριση... 
Επίσης βλέπω και από πολλούς θέληση.
Αυτό είναι ενθαρρυντικό...

Το μόνο που μένει πλεόν, είναι μία συνάντηση με όλους τους πιθανά εμπλεκόμενους και ενδιαφερόμενους ώστε να δούμε τι συμφέρει το δίκτυο σε συλλογικό επίπεδο...

----------


## jabarlee

Να πω κάτι που μάλλον δεν θα αρέσει;

Η απόσταση Nikpet-Mauve είναι 6.2km... δεν θα έπρεπε να κοιτάξουμε την προοπτική κοντινότερων Links; Και για λόγους νομιμότητας, αλλά και για να ελαχιστοποιήσουμε τα προβλήματα.
Όσο παραδεχόμστε ότι αυξάνεται ο θόρυβος, θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε τα links πιο κοντινά...
Μπορεί να μην υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος εκτός του Mauve για να εξυπηρετήσει αυτή τη διαδρομή, αλλά αν παγιωθεί ένα Link, πολύ δύσκολα καταργείται.

Όπως και να έχει, επειδή δεν βλέπω να προχωράει καλά το Link MAnolis-Koem, νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσαμε να σκεφτόμαστε ένα link Μanolis-Nikpet. αν και δεν τον έχω ρωτήσει, δεν νομίζω ότι ο Μανώλης θα έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα. Αυτή τη στιγμή δυστυχώς υπάρχει μια Stella 19dB, ελπίζουμε να αντικατασταθεί από 80εκ. πιάτο.

----------


## Acinonyx

Αν κανονίσετε meeting let me know...

----------


## koem

Συμφωνώ με το συνάδελφο Jabarlee για τα κοντινά links. To ζήτημα είναι τι θέλει να κάνει ο ίδιος ο nikpet και που φτάνει το πορτοφόλι του.  ::  Αν για παράδειγμα θέλει να συνδεθεί με MauVe και Ataraxos, εγώ αμέσως προτίθεμαι να κόψω το link με Mauve και να αφήσω αυτό του GRGS, ώστε να απελευθερωθούν Interfaces...

Όσον αφορά τον Manolis (1057) επίσης θα είχε πολύ ενδιαφέρον να συνδεθεί με nikpet, αντί του MAuVe, μια κι εγώ ήμουν ανάπηρος για να συνδεθώ μαζί του (θα μείνω με την απορία btw).

----------


## Billgout

Αν τελικά χρησιμέυω σε κάποιο σχεδιασμό just let me know........ can't say anything more.....

----------


## jabarlee

αγόρι μου...είσαι τέρμα θεού, που να σε πιάσουμε εκεί που είσαι??

----------


## Billgout

με πιάνετε.....με πιάνετε (και τέρμα θεού δεν σε πιάνει και πολύ ο θόρυβος - ονειρεύομαι εγώ τώρα  ::  )

Δες αυτό: εγώ σε βλέπω μεσω διαδρομης Acinonyx - Alexandros -Jabarlee
Για δες τώρα τι ωραία θα αποφορτιζόταν ο spirosco, αν εγω ήμουν σε koem η Luminus η και ακόμα καλύτερα προς grgs ή Αιγάλεω....... θα έιχαν και μια άλλη εναλλακτική από βορρά. Αποφορτίζοντας τις συνδέσεις Δυτικων- Βορείων προαστίων, προγραμματίζουμε και μια βελτίωση Δυτικών - Νοτίων (γιατί προς τα εκει είναι μεγάλο το πρόβλημα)

ΥΓ. και μή μου πάς κόντρα, γιατί θα ξαναβάλω το Καψούρα Radio απόψε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

ίσως κάνουμε το topic αχταρμά, αλλά...

όπως τα λες, πάλι δυστυχώς καταλήγουμε στο jabarlee-alexandros
Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε μια πλήρως εναλλακτική διαδρομή...
Είναι αλήθεια βέβαια ότι είναι πολύ σημαντικό να αποφορτιστεί το spirosco-alexandros (το μοναδικό που βγάζει στα βόρεια), αλλά και πάλι θα έχουμε μποτιλιάρισμα στον Αλέξανδρο

Η διαδρομή nikpet-bakolaz είναι όντως πολύ καλή, δεδομένου ότι και το link δείχνει πολύ καλό, και το bakolaz-dermanis είναι εξαιρετικό και με λίγο traffic.
Αν επίσης γίνει και link με τον Manolis, ερχόμαστε από το Manolis-Jacobs-jabarlee, που επίσης δεν έχει πάρα πολύ traffic

Ένα meeting ίσως είναι η καλύτερη ιδέα, εγώ όμως δηλώνω ότι δεν μπορώ πριν τις 25 του μήνα. Ίσως όμως μπορεί ο Μανώλης, οπότε ακόμα καλύτερα

----------


## spirosco

> Ένα meeting ίσως είναι η καλύτερη ιδέα...


Αει μπραβο...τα πολλα λογια ειναι...
Και καλο ειναι να γινει σε ταρατσες και οχι στα goodies,boobies,loolies.  ::  

Αντε, θα ερθω και εγω για να σας κανω και πλυση εγκεφαλου για το slack .  ::

----------


## koem

Στην ταράτσα του nikpet να πάμε και να βάλουμε τη μάνα του να φτιάξει μουσακά στην κουζίνα να φάμε όλοι στην ταράτσα!!  ::   ::   ::  

(δεν το ξέρω το παιδί, ελπίζω να έχει ταράτσα και το κυριότερο, για το καλό μου, να έχει και μάνα)

----------


## nikpet

lol

Ξέρετε υπάρχει ένα προβληματάκι...
Δεν μ'αρέσει ο μουσακάς!!!  ::   ::  

Λοιπόν για να μη μένουμε μόνο στα λόγια ήδη εγώ έχω ξεκινήσει να μαζεύω εξοπλισμό για το δεύτερο if ετοιμάζεται και η κατασκευή που θα υποδεχτεί το κουτάκι στην ταράτσα και...βλέποντας και κάνοντας!

----------


## Billgout

> [ Αντε, θα ερθω και εγω για να σας κανω και πλυση εγκεφαλου για το slack .


Μας έκανες, μας έκανες...(κάποιος κατέβασε Slackware 9.1 απο grgs εχθές  ::  )

Στο θέμα τώρα... αν πιστεύετε ότι μπορώ να βοηθήσω στο meeting, just let me know, ασχετα με το αν θα είμαι στο σχεδιασμό.... αντε να δώ και κάποια παλικαράκια που κουνιούνται στο IRC  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ετοιμάζεται κόμβος στο μενίδι για λινκ κι έτσι ίσως να βρεθεί δρόμος διαφυγείς στον βορρά μέσω του pater familia αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά σε αυτό το μέτωπο και να τελιώσουμε σύντομα ώστε μετά να δούμε τι θα γίνει με το νότο όπου προς το παρόν έχω λινκ με τον billgout. Ίσως ύστερα από τη σύνδεση με μενίδι να βόλευε καλύτερα ένα λινκ με koem. Πρέπει να το μελετήσουμε, αυτό στο μέλλον όμως..

Εγω χαίρομαι που το δίκτυο είναι εύπλαστο και σπάμε λινκ τα οποία πια δεν βολεύουν για να κάνουμε καλύτερα. Μόνο έτσι πιστεύω θα επιβιώσει, και όχι με το να το κρατάμε κλειστό και άκαμπτο.

----------


## bakolaz

> Ετοιμάζεται κόμβος στο μενίδι για λινκ κι έτσι ίσως να βρεθεί δρόμος διαφυγείς στον βορρά μέσω του pater familia αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


Επειδή εγώ προσωπικά δεν σε έπιασα, μπορείς να γίνεις λίγο πιο αναλυτικός ;  ::

----------


## sotiris

μαλλον εννοει οτι εαν κανετε καποιο λινκ με το Μενιδι,απο εκει μεσω του pater familia 2 θα περασετε σε μενα και απο μενα στον digi κλπ.

εξαλλου επειδη μεσα στις επομενες μερες σηκωνετε και ο κομβος aignert στην Ερυθραια (που συνδεεται με μενα),θα βρεθουν ισως και καλυτερες διαδρομες προς το ΒΒ ή και εναλακτικες ακομα (εκτος digi),και ισως σημερα στο meeting βρεθουνε και αλλοι δρομοι...

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Ετοιμάζεται κόμβος στο μενίδι για λινκ κι έτσι ίσως να βρεθεί δρόμος διαφυγείς στον βορρά μέσω του pater familia αν δεν κάνω λάθος.
> 
> 
> Επειδή εγώ προσωπικά δεν σε έπιασα, μπορείς να γίνεις λίγο πιο αναλυτικός ;


Bakoluz είναι εκπλήξη! Δεν μπορώ να πω πολλά.. Χεχεχε..  ::

----------


## nikpet

Μέσω του gekoum, που είναι στον Άτταλο;

----------


## dti

'H του antonisst (#2036) ψηλά στο Καματερό;

----------


## bakolaz

Από ότι είδα σε κάποιες φωτο o Antonisst δεν είναι και ιδιαίτερα ψηλά στο Καματερό. Έχει αρκετά εμπόδια γύρω του...

----------


## nikpet

Μιλώντας χτες το βράδυ μαζί του για καμιά ώρα στο τηλ, κατάλαβα πως δεν πρέπει να με βλέπει, αν και στην αρχή υπήρχαν κάποιες ελπίδες... 

Όσο για τα εμπόδια, όντως είναι δυο τρεις πολυκατοικίες που του κλείνουν τη θέα...

----------


## jabarlee

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> Συνδέθηκε χθές στο ελεύθερο interface ο nikpet.
> 
> 
> Περισσότερα (μια που από τους 3 εγώ είμαι ο πιο forumάκιας ) :
> Χθες στον κόμβο του Nikpet ήμασταν o nikpet, o Winner και η αφεντιά μου.
> Tο backbone interface με τον bakolaz αναβαθμίστηκε από D-Link σε Netgear, εκκρεμεί η αναβάθμιση του με 80άρι πιάτο αντί για 65άρι (το πλαστικό της ομαδικής).
> 
> ...

----------


## sotiris

> Μιλώντας χτες το βράδυ μαζί του για καμιά ώρα στο τηλ, κατάλαβα πως δεν πρέπει να με βλέπει, αν και στην αρχή υπήρχαν κάποιες ελπίδες... 
> 
> Όσο για τα εμπόδια, όντως είναι δυο τρεις πολυκατοικίες που του κλείνουν τη θέα...


μιλας για τον antonisst εαν καταλαβα καλα ε?
εχετε κανει καποια δοκιμη ή οχι?
ο antonisst εχει την διαθεση να κανει 2 ΒΒ?

γιατι θελω να κανω ενα ΒΒ (εαν θελουν και τα παιδια φυσικα) ειτε με τον antonisst,ειτε με τον gekoum,που και οι δυο βλεπουν τον mauve,ωστε να δημιουργησω μια εναλλακτικη εκτος απο digi-xtreme-achille κλπ.

----------


## nikpet

delete me plz  ::  

Απάντησα εδώ.

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=78320#78320

----------


## Ataraxos

Σήμερα το απόγευμα ανέβηκα ταράτσα και τοποθέτησα νέο ιστό(στύλος από πινακίδα STOP  ::  ) όπου θα τοποθετηθούν δύο πιάτα. Το πιάτο προς nikpet παίζει ήδη και είναι ένα 80αρι από την τελευταία ομαδική του Στέλιου. Χρήστο σημάδεψα περίπου ανάμεσα στους δύο κόκκινους πύργους(κάπου εκεί δεν είσαι?). Το σήμα που βλέπω στο ACU είναι σταθερά 69% Strength ενώ το Quality παίζει μεταξύ 60-80%. Στη συγκεκριμένη θέση το πιάτο πιάνει ακόμα τα awmn-37-1397 , SSID :Stick Out Tongue: az , SSID:535475 , SSID:awmn-nikolas και τέλος ένα SSID :: rasi.
Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να δω υπόλοιπο awmn, μάλλον στον router του nikpet εντοπίζεται το πρόβλημα...
Τέλος να ενημερώσω ότι το Σ/Κ πιθανότατα θα στηθεί και το 2ο link με koem.

----------


## pvas

Έτσι όπως τα λες είναι Ataraxe. Το ταρατσοPC του nikpet σήμερα παρουσίασε τρομερό πρόβλημα με το Debian του. Να φανταστείς του κάναμε ένα reboot, και το μόνο που έκλεισε ήταν το sshd, οπότε και το χάσαμε...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Τέλος να ενημερώσω ότι το Σ/Κ πιθανότατα θα στηθεί και το 2ο link με koem.


Πρέπει να οργανωθούμε λίγο. 

Δεν βλέπω την σκοπιμότητα για μία ακόμη λούπα : 
Koem - Ataraxos - nikpet - MAuVE - Koem

Αρκετά προβλήματα είχαμε με την :
Koem - GRGS - Spirosco - MAuVE - Koem

----------


## bakolaz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ataraxos
> 
> Τέλος να ενημερώσω ότι το Σ/Κ πιθανότατα θα στηθεί και το 2ο link με koem.
> 
> 
> Πρέπει να οργανωθούμε λίγο. 
> 
> Δεν βλέπω την σκοπιμότητα για μία ακόμη λούπα : 
> Koem - Ataraxos - nikpet - MAuVE - Koem
> ...


Συμφωνώ....Βάλτε κάποιον άλλο κόμβο στο παιχνίδι για να επεκτείνεται και λίγο η δουλειά προς περιοχές που το έχουν ανάγκη.

----------


## jabarlee

εκτός από τα ενδεχόμενα προβλήματα του Loop, δε φαίνεται να εξυπηρετεί και κάτι αυτό το link. Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνο ο ataraxos είναι ψηλά, δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα για link προς κάποια περιοχή που πάσχει?

----------


## Ataraxos

Λοιπόν, όταν εγώ πρότεινα την διαδρομή που αναφέρεται στο topic δηλαδή Koem – Ataraxos – Nikpet – Bakolaz προς τα βόρεια υπήρχε μόνο το spirosco – Alexandros και είπαμε να ελαττώσουμε λίγο το traffic της συγκεκριμένης διαδρομής. Μέχρι να στηθεί ο router μου και να μαζέψω τον εξοπλισμό έχουν γίνει και άλλα Links… Συγκεκριμένα παίζουν τα koem – manolis & mauve – nikpet που είναι εναλλακτικές προς βορά. Ο Mauve έχει απόλυτο δίκιο σε αυτά που λέει περί λούπας και άσκοπων links από την μεριά μου. Οπότε την διαδρομή που αναφέρεται στον τίτλο θα πρέπει να την ξεχάσουμε και να σχεδιάσουμε νέα. Για τον κόμβο μου προτείνω να γίνει το λινκ με koem και το 2ο πιάτο να πάει προς τα νότια αφού προς βορά φαίνεται να είμαστε καλυμμένοι. Το θέμα είναι να υπάρξει κάποιος ενδιαφερόμενος στα νότια κόμβος για λινκ(δεν έχω ιδέα τι παίζει στις συγκεκριμένες περιοχές), εγώ πάντως θεά έχω αρκετή και προς τα εκεί. Τέλος να ενημερώσω πως αυτόν τον μήνα δεν θα έχω αρκετό χρόνο για δοκιμές λόγω εξεταστικής. Περιμένω τις σκέψεις σας…

----------


## Ataraxos

Υπάρχει βέβαια και η εύκολη λύση να ρίξουμε το link mauve – koem αφού υπάρχει και το spirosco – mauve ώστε να σπάσει η λούπα. Πάντως από μια ματιά που έριξα στη nodedb δύσκολα τα πράγματα για λινκ δικό μου με νότο και απόσταση μέχρι 3-4 km max.

----------


## jabarlee

Κοιτάζοντας κάπως βιαστικά στην nodeDB, με Nicknames που ξέρω:

davidcas #624 1,2km
ghostrider #1705 1,5km
soulreaper #301 2,0km
gekoum #2787 3,3km
pan-pan #2710 3,4km
philip_633 #633 4,0km
luminus #646 4,1km
mpak #36 4,3km
georem #2515 4,5km
nantito #2278 4,8km

Με αυτούς τους κόμβους υπάρχει οπτική επαφή, σύμφωνα με την NodeDb.
Σίγουρα, δεν είναι όλα αυτά τα links χρησιμά και επιθυμητά, απλά είναι μια ενδεικτική απεικόνιση. Δυστυχώς, λίγα είναι προς τα νότια...

----------


## Acinonyx

> εκτός από τα ενδεχόμενα προβλήματα του Loop, δε φαίνεται να εξυπηρετεί και κάτι αυτό το link. Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνο ο ataraxos είναι ψηλά, δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα για link προς κάποια περιοχή που πάσχει?


Συμφωνώ... Δεν αποφορτίζει το Alexandros - spirosco γιατί είναι περισσότερα hop. Ίσως θα ήταν καλυτερα να κάνατε link χωρίς όμως να κλείνουν βρόχο μέχρι να βρεθεί κάτι που θα εξυπηρετεί το δίκτυο.

----------


## nikpet

Παιδιά εγώ είμαι ανοικτός σε οποιαδήποτε πρόταση, λύση που πιστεύετε ότι εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα το δίκτυο...

Όσο για τον router μου γίνονται από χτες προσπάθειες ανάστασης του...

Για άγνωστο λόγο χτες πέταξε duplicated files κλπ κλπ...

----------


## pvas

> Όσο για τον router μου γίνονται από χτες προσπάθειες ανάστασης του... Για άγνωστο λόγο χτες πέταξε duplicated files κλπ κλπ...


Ε όχι και "για άγνωστο λόγο"! Με Debian είσαι  ::

----------


## bakolaz

> Παιδιά εγώ είμαι ανοικτός σε οποιαδήποτε πρόταση, λύση που πιστεύετε ότι εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα το δίκτυο...
> 
> Όσο για τον router μου γίνονται από χτες προσπάθειες ανάστασης του...
> 
> Για άγνωστο λόγο χτες πέταξε duplicated files κλπ κλπ...


Αμα βάζεισ τον paravoid να σου κάνει δουλειά τι περιμένεις....  ::

----------


## nikpet

hehehehe

Το pc αναστήθηκε σήμερα χάρη στους winner, paravoid.

Επίσης το κουτάκι που φιλοξενεί του router, απέκτησε την τελική του μορφή. Σύντομα θα έχω και photos.

Το μόνο που μένει πλέον είναι τα links...

----------

